# Lindy project



## Velocipedist Co.

I've been quietly repairing a cigar tank for my Lindy these past few months.  It was missing the cap as well as 2.5" or so of the back section.  The original Iver details will likely stay, even though this tank was already quite a lost cause.  I'm looking for another tank that might be better suited to paint the correct Lindy colors and decal.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## Velocipedist Co.

A friend let me borrow a complete iver tank to model off of and take measurements.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Welded up as best I could without distorting the cap, and maintaining a snug fit onto the tank.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Some hand Filing and sanding.  No filler.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I'll use some lead to help soften up the edges to match the original (green) more closely.


----------



## island schwinn

Nice work.wish I had a steady hand to be able to do that stuff.can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## catfish




----------



## mfhemi1969

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 465660 View attachment 465659
> 
> I'll use some lead to help soften up the edges to match the original (green) more closely.



Very nice job! Love to see this going together.


----------



## azbug-i

This is so rad!!! Will be following.  I love cigar tanks!


----------



## Bikermaniac

Damn! good work Steve. Here's a couple of pictures to encourage you.





 

Jerry Berg's Lindy.


 

 

I sold this Lindy airplane some time ago. I regret it now.


----------



## mfhemi1969

Bikermaniac said:


> Damn! good work Steve. Here's a couple of pictures to encourage you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 475833
> 
> Jerry Berg's Lindy.
> View attachment 475834 View attachment 475835
> 
> I sold this Lindy airplane some time ago. I regret it now.
> 
> View attachment 475836



Wow ! That was a nice one. Good looking Lindy....


----------



## Goldenindian




----------



## prewarbikes4sale




----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Goldenindian said:


> View attachment 476517




Wow!  Great photo.


----------



## Ed Minas

Nice work!


----------



## Bikermaniac

Here's another one.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Bikermaniac said:


> Damn! good work Steve. Here's a couple of pictures to encourage you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 475833
> 
> Jerry Berg's Lindy.
> View attachment 475834 View attachment 475835
> 
> I sold this Lindy airplane some time ago. I regret it now.
> 
> View attachment 475836




Me too


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Started on the Lindy again today...
I finished up the metal work on the tank.  The tail section had been cut down to fit a smaller frame maybe?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I used three different blues and an oxide red to match as close as possible.  I'll add patina later once dry and blend the two areas. 

I know I know... it doesn't say "Lindy". The same cigar tank was used on both but I haven't yet the will to destroy the original iver paint & logo.  Still holding out for an alternate before I repaint this one in Lindy colors.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Also added the retaining tab at the cap end today.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Awesome man! I love Lindy's, I have this hanging on my wall.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I spent some time blending the colors on the repaired sections of the tank and aging the new paint to resemble as closely as I could to the original..


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Also, just to be clear, this is not a modified Iver Johnson tank adapted to my Shelby frame.  It is an original Iver tank repaired to original dimensions.  It had been butchered by someone somewhere along its history.

These particular Iver cigar tanks are, to my knowledge, the same tanks used on the Shelby Lindy and Whippet in 1928.

So...
if anyone is looking for an original paint (sorta') Iver Johnson cigar tank, this one may be available if I can locate another that I will feel less badly repainting in "Lindy" colors and graphics (like a non-og paint one)

Please keep a look out.. thanks!

...Ima' get started on that frame now.


----------



## Rusty72

Great job Steve. Let me know if you need any more clamps.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Rusty72 said:


> Great job Steve. Let me know if you need any more clamps.




Yes, Thank you.  The clamps you make for these cigar tanks fit and look perfect!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

@Rusty72 cigar tank clamp


----------



## Bikermaniac

Whippet tank looks similar to that one, except for the front bracket. Also the Columbia below look similar too. Hey, my Iver needs a tank. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

..


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Bikermaniac said:


> Whippet tank looks similar to that one, except for the front bracket. Also the Columbia below look similar too. Hey, my Iver needs a tank. I will send you a PM.
> 
> View attachment 679103
> 
> View attachment 679104




From what I've learned, the whippet tank is the same tank (as lindy & Iver). The differences in the forward bracket and cap are a consequence of different frame sizes.  

The Columbia tank is essentially the same as the Indian and Pope tank, with a longer tapered rear section. 

I'll be working on making a few handmade cigar tanks, both Westfield and Shelby type.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Any updates on the Lindy project?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Not (as) much time to work on bikes lately but looking forward to wrapping up some unfinished projects very soon.


----------



## birdzgarage

Killer work steve! Im impressed! Cant wait to see that one. Seeing what you did with the bluebird, im sure it will be sweet!


----------



## Cowboy in NC

Excellent Job---You`re getting Spooky with your patina... A good layer of natural dust and you won`t be able to find the repairs yourself... Your eyes and hands work very well together, that`s the trick...--- God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## ZE52414

Hey Steve I have a glass iver tank that is ready for paint. I'd much rather have a OG one. I'll take one for the team and trade you since no one else will


----------



## bikewhorder

You've come this far, why not just fab up a whole new tank from scratch?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

bikewhorder said:


> You've come this far, why not just fab up a whole new tank from scratch?




Ok


----------



## Cowboy in NC

Okay !!! Now You`re Talking !!! -------Cowboy


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## Aussie

It’s those darn end pieces that taper in and down that suck... looks good, keep it going can’t wait to see the finished product 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldbikes

I love following your work AND patina paint, it’s truly amazing! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant

What ever happened to this project Steve?  We are all eagerly waiting for the next update.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

New Mexico Brant said:


> What ever happened to this project Steve?  We are all eagerly waiting for the next update.



Holy crap.. its been more than four years!  Still hanging in my shed but I’ll get back to it soon.


----------



## Luckykat32

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Holy crap.. its been more than four years!  Still hanging in my shed but I’ll get back to it soon.



I can help fund your project by buying a fabricated tank from you, if you wanted to make an extra 😉


----------



## catfish

Luckykat32 said:


> I can help fund your project by buying a fabricated tank from you, if you wanted to make an extra 😉




I might want one as well.


----------

